# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Chả giấu gì bác

## dongyi

Có một ông lâu ngày đến nhà ông bạn thân chơi. Khách chủ gặp nhau chuyện trò rôm rả. Chủ kiếm trầu mời khách nhưng giữa cơi trầu chỉ có mỗi một miếng. Chủ khẩn khoản mời mãi, khách đành phải ăn.

Cách một thời gian sau, ông này nhớ bạn lại đánh đường sang thăm trả.

Thấy bạn đến, ông kia mừng lắm, mời lên nhà ngồi. Chuyện trò lại rôm rả.

Ông này cũng bày ra giữa cơi chỉ có mỗi một miếng trầu và khẩn khoản mời.

Ông khách khen cơi trầu đẹp và nể lời cầm miếng trầu lên tay ngắm nghía:

- Thứ cau của nhà bác chắc bổ vào dịp trời mưa nên nó lắm xơ nhỉ?

- Không đâu ạ, đó chính là miếng trầu bác mời dạo nọ đấy ạ. Tôi ngậm nên nó hơi bị giập ra.

----------


## nguyetnt

sao k thấy vui j nhỉ

----------

